

Play War: Homemade Recreational Battlefields - benbreen
https://placesjournal.org/article/play-war-paintball-battlefields/

======
TrevorJ
The bias of this article is annoyingly blatant. The writer ignores the most
common forms of the sport, which look more like a sporting event than war,
replete with brightly colored uniforms and colorful playing fields. Reminds me
of the "journalism" that abounded regarding video games in the 90's and how
they would make everyone want to be a killer, etc, etc.

For reference, this is what the large majority of paintball fields look like:

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/Speedball...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/Speedball_game.jpg)

~~~
hypnos1
Interesting, I didn't get the impression there was this bias at all. If it was
intended to be an article and gallery about paintball per se, then I would
agree you. My understanding was that they were writing about and photographing
specifically the subset that recreates battlefields, both real and imaginary.

And even though the writer touched upon issues of militarism, even those were
even-handed in my opinion. There was no antiwar preaching to be found.

